# some deer we killed this year anyone else post some pics.



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

. 
'








weak fronts but good first archery buck


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Nice bucks there.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

nice deer


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

did you aim for his eye ball???


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

IWAB, you down with Robbins oaks this weekend for Elk? We will be up there!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Nice bucks, hopefully I can pick up one.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Good buck Zack!!


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

HEY FELLERS11 NICE BUCKS, YOU GET THEM ON PUBLIC LAND? About them weak fronts.. Not! Just some super bucks congrats...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Nice Zac- If you're going to shoot them with a .22 first don't aim for their eyes  Just kidding nice deers boys!!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*



idiot with a bow said:


> did you aim for his eye ball???


I'll betcha that eyeball has a few ticks on it........


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*



fatbass said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > did you aim for his eye ball???
> ...


Nice bucks, but seriously WTH happened to it's eye???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

I think he sneaked up on him, poked him in the eye to distract him, then shot him with an arrow. :mrgreen:


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*



fatbass said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > did you aim for his eye ball???
> ...


HOLY &*%^ . Man, I think we all owe the human 1eye an apology. I know its Utah so I should have know it before.

BUT I GUESS MIRACLES REALLY DO HAPPEN!!

great job boys.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Wow, you killed a blind buck that never saw you coming. Yup, you know what you're doing alright. :shock:

BTW
I'm still looking for that 170 buck you are talking about. Those are decent bucks, but not anywhere close to 170.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: hmm big deer we killed this year anyone else?*

.l


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: hmm some deer we killed this year anyone else?*

174???
Better check again


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: hmm some deer we killed this year anyone else?*

Subtract 25 pts for bad attitude.... :lol: Nice bucks but the whole "in your face" thing is a little over the top.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

your right river rat. its kind dumb sometimes when people try to start internet fights haha.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

hjb by the way thats what we were told was 174. and he hit it square in the eyeball.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can you lend me that measuring tape? I am going fishing and I have several 28" LMB that I have been seeing. if that is 174....nm :mrgreen: Thx for sharing!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Zack Holdaway said:


> hjb by the way thats what we were told was 174. and he hit it square in the eyeball.


I'm guessing you were bowhunting?? How far did that deer run with an arrow in the eye? Just curious is all.... I've never heard of anyone shooting a deer in the eye before. Its certainly a nice buck. Is it local or were you out of state or something? Make for an interesting story, thats for sure. That other buck is a nice deer too.... better than all the deer I have taken so far. (that would be 0) :lol:


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

haha ok so here is the story.....
After killing my deer earlier in the week i got a call from my friend to take him out. 
so after doing some planning we found out where we wanted to go. So we headed out that eveing after i got off work. i met him down there and they had spotted a big 26 inch 4 point they said. I didnt beleive them. But what did i know? So we set off after this buck and got within sixty yards or so and he shot an arrow and was like ten feet low haha. Then the deer ran twenty yards or so then stopped providing a 45 yard shot.HE shot and i watched this deer drop like a sack of rocks. we walked up to it with a arrow coming out of the eye. He had hit it square in the eye. It didint cut the eyelids or anything just hit nothing but eye. haha the taxidermist took the broad head out of the skull and it had penetrarted the brain. boy what a lucky week it was with three deer in three days it was a blast. couldnt ask for a better year!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't wait for the ethics police to get ahold of this story! I hope you are kidding about the "flinging arrows, and how lucky you were to hit him in the eye, It would seem to me that the deer was just unlucky! Good bucks just a sh!tty way to bag him in my opinion, you may have some more to learn about the sport of ethical bowhunting. Again I hope you were just kidding!


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Can't wait for the ethics police to get ahold of this story! I hope you are kidding about the "flinging arrows, and how lucky you were to hit him in the eye, It would seem to me that the deer was just unlucky! Good bucks just a sh!tty way to bag him in my opinion, you may have some more to learn about the sport of ethical bowhunting. Again I hope you were just kidding!


 flung an arrow is my term of shooting. sorry if you took it the wrong way. Its not my deer it was his, he had buck fever he is just a young kid. i had already harvested my deer the week before. He didnt intentionally shoot it in the eye he just flinched. Im all about ethics.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Man what is the deal? Somebody posts some pictures of a couple of awesome bucks and everybody gets on his case. :roll: :roll: What is up with you people, it seems like people just cant wait to jump on someone elses case to try to prove they are a better person or hunter which usually isnt true. Get over yourselves! Nice deer Zack.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats boys, nice deer, memorable story.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Can you lend me that measuring tape? I am going fishing and I have several 28" LMB that I have been seeing. if that is 174....nm :mrgreen: Thx for sharing!


Huge, you can borrow *my* fishing tape:


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks bucks. finally someone feels the same way. i know im not perfect. but i figure treat people the wya you would like to be treated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Zack Holdaway said:


> thanks bucks. finally someone feels the same way. i know im not perfect. but i figure treat people the wya you would like to be treated.


Just kiddin' on my end Zack, nice deer, beats mine (none) all to h&^ll.

Don't worry about us beating ya up too much. It's close to the election, so we'll end up blaming it all on the Libs or Al Gore, maybe even McCain, and forget about whatever the he(&* the argument was.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Zack Holdaway said:
> 
> 
> > thanks bucks. finally someone feels the same way. i know im not perfect. but i figure treat people the wya you would like to be treated.
> ...


 haha alright sounds good. yeah it was my fist deer the 4 point. it was awesome. i know you were just jokin. humor is different than criticism.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thata boy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you lend me that measuring tape? I am going fishing and I have several 28" LMB that I have been seeing. if that is 174....nm :mrgreen: Thx for sharing!
> ...


Wow... wonder what kind of fishing tales come up with that 10 1/8th inch fishing tape?? :lol: Oh crap.... I just noticed a bunch of numbers missing... that makes it even more hilarious!!! I want my deer taped with that one.... LOL. Zach, he should get it mounted (being his first and a really nice buck) with the eye bulged. It'd sure be a heck of a conversation starter.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

HAha i didnt even notice the tape haha. Thats the exact one we used.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Can't wait for the ethics police to get ahold of this story! I hope you are kidding about the "flinging arrows, and how lucky you were to hit him in the eye, It would seem to me that the deer was just unlucky! Good bucks just a sh!tty way to bag him in my opinion, you may have some more to learn about the sport of ethical bowhunting. Again I hope you were just kidding!


Oh, get over yourself. Ethical hunting means quick, and clean kill. A shot through the brain sounds like it did just that.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I am way over myself, it is funny that all of you that are trying to condone the practice of "flinging arrows" are the same ones that would be posting pics and squealing and whining about sorry bowhunting practices about the time the deer was not killed and instead was seen with a arrow sticking out of his head down in someone's backyard in the winter range. But then it would be different huh? Oh heck it is just some kids having fun huh? Nope sorry I cannot condone the practice of unethical hunting or should I say unethical shot selection. I am sure these boys are as much as ethical hunters as anyone. Zack no one is perfect, I realize that, but until your friends learns to limit his shot selection and not just "fling arrows" at anything that has horns at whatever range my opinion stays the same anybody can flinch or make a bad shot but at those distances you can expect these things to happen and I believe it is our responsibility to lessen these chances. Sorry for my opinion but that is all it is, my opinion.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

And BTW happy Birthday!


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

i get where your comin from! Happy BIrthday? im lost


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

bucksandducks said:


> Man what is the deal? Somebody posts some pictures of a couple of awesome bucks and everybody gets on his case. :roll: :roll: What is up with you people, it seems like people just cant wait to jump on someone elses case to try to prove they are a better person or hunter which usually isnt true. Get over yourselves! Nice deer Zack.


I try to give archery hunters the benefit of the doubt, however, they just keep at it by doing exactly what you are saying bucksandducks. There must just be some way cool motha fers because they rag on anyone who doesn't do something exactly they way the cool guys would. That's why I come to the archery forum just to hang with the coolest guys around! :roll: They sound like a buch of little school girls who are afraid of their own shadow or someone doing better than them! Talk crap and then say "well that is bigger than anything I have killed" just a bunch of high and mighty jealous jerks!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I am way over myself, it is funny that all of you that are trying to condone the practice of "flinging arrows" are the same ones that would be posting pics and squealing and whining about sorry bowhunting practices about the time the deer was not killed and instead was seen with a arrow sticking out of his head down in someone's backyard in the winter range. But then it would be different huh? Oh heck it is just some kids having fun huh? Nope sorry I cannot condone the practice of unethical hunting or should I say unethical shot selection. I am sure these boys are as much as ethical hunters as anyone. Zack no one is perfect, I realize that, but until your friends learns to limit his shot selection and not just "fling arrows" at anything that has horns at whatever range my opinion stays the same anybody can flinch or make a bad shot but at those distances you can expect these things to happen and I believe it is our responsibility to lessen these chances. Sorry for my opinion but that is all it is, my opinion.


Oh wait, I meant doosh bags!!!!!!!!!! Not Jerks! People like you should keep your mouth shut, you give archery hunters a bad name! I wish we could all be perfect like you. Why don't you get of your little horse and quit making accusations about **** that you have no idea if it's true or not! You must just like to hear the bull **** that is flowing out of your stinking pie hole. You are the man, KING ARCHERY ETHICAL HUNTING MAN! :roll: Dooshhhhhhhhh Bagggg!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> > I am way over myself, it is funny that all of you that are trying to condone the practice of "flinging arrows" are the same ones that would be posting pics and squealing and whining about sorry bowhunting practices about the time the deer was not killed and instead was seen with a arrow sticking out of his head down in someone's backyard in the winter range. But then it would be different huh? Oh heck it is just some kids having fun huh? Nope sorry I cannot condone the practice of unethical hunting or should I say unethical shot selection. I am sure these boys are as much as ethical hunters as anyone. Zack no one is perfect, I realize that, but until your friends learns to limit his shot selection and not just "fling arrows" at anything that has horns at whatever range my opinion stays the same anybody can flinch or make a bad shot but at those distances you can expect these things to happen and I believe it is our responsibility to lessen these chances. Sorry for my opinion but that is all it is, my opinion.
> ...


Ah......does this mean you are taking Anaconda off yer Christmas card list?


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Zach, Nice deer, just bad pics. I know all about pissing people off too! lol
But next time, just take a pic that doesnt show the eyes falling out. You can barely see the good eye in that picture, just turn it to the other side, and all this BS would be avoided. 
And dont worry, everyone has to play pissing matches on forums....Thats what theyre here for!
Good luck, and remember, HEART shot next year! lol


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> > I am way over myself, it is funny that all of you that are trying to condone the practice of "flinging arrows" are the same ones that would be posting pics and squealing and whining about sorry bowhunting practices about the time the deer was not killed and instead was seen with a arrow sticking out of his head down in someone's backyard in the winter range. But then it would be different huh? Oh heck it is just some kids having fun huh? Nope sorry I cannot condone the practice of unethical hunting or should I say unethical shot selection. I am sure these boys are as much as ethical hunters as anyone. Zack no one is perfect, I realize that, but until your friends learns to limit his shot selection and not just "fling arrows" at anything that has horns at whatever range my opinion stays the same anybody can flinch or make a bad shot but at those distances you can expect these things to happen and I believe it is our responsibility to lessen these chances. Sorry for my opinion but that is all it is, my opinion.
> ...


 -Ov-

I understand you're upset and why, but easy on the D-bag stuff eh? No more Ancient Age for you!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Let's all take a lesson from this....Unless the animal you shoot drops DEAD IN IT'S TRACKS....you are an unethical hunter. By these standards....I am an unethical hunter. Welcome to unethical hunters anonymous. Oh yeah....for the record....I Rifle hunt. Not patient enough for a bow. Sorry if this DQ's my opinion.

Over the past 18 years, I have been fortunate enough to put down 14 bucks. Three dropped where they were shot, the other 11 within' 100 yards of where they were hit. Quite honestly, some of the 11 were "In the kill zone".....2 of them, I couldn't bring the heart home to eat it, cuz I exploded it.....What does that tell you?

Lay off the kid. They got bigger bucks than you have gotten or will get....so you are p!ssed. Congrats to you & your buddy Zack! Dont let the D-Bags on here get to ya.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Because of this thread, I have put Mr. Pintler's name on one of my personal 'trouble maker list' !!! :wink:

Good story ZACK and congrats to your buddy...I'm quite sure the Anaconda meant no harm.


----------



## straightshooter (Jun 24, 2008)

Zach, I'm glad to see you fellas were out "flingin' arrows" instead of sitting on the couch smoking crack or marijuana. But even if you were hittin' the crack pipe, people like Anaconda would tell you you're doing it wrong. Don't let the ethics po po get to ya. 3 years ago, I aimed at the sweet spot, and ended up hitting the deer right in the neck at 25 yards. That dude hit the ground and died within a few seconds. There was nothing I could have done to prevent this as the deer turned at the same time I shot, but I caught hell for it. I KILLED the deer quick and I still got hammered for it. Anyone who bowhunts will eventually have something happen that puts a bad shot on a deer, and the funny thing is that the ethics police will not tell us when it happens to them.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Straight, you just hit the nail on the head, these are good kids out hunting. I would bet they try hard, hunt honest, sometimes people make mistakes. If you havent made a mistake while hunting or shooting, you deserve a round of applause.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man.... there are some FIRED UP people on these forums. You know, its amazing what getting out and hiking your butt off up and down extremely steep slopes in search of "gray ghosts" can do to chill you out. :lol: I only wish I had tagged out early like these kids so I didn't have to keep punishing my body for weekends on end.... The only thing I'm jealous of is that they're done already.... wish I was in their shoes, worrying about what birds to hunt here in a week or so, instead of wondering where I'm going to find time to hunt birds and deer. 8)


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Nice bucks, sorry if I offended you. The fact is you guys have bags some bucks and I have not  

The reason I chimed in is because of the score that you called out. I'm sorry, but there's no way that thing scores 174" 
But hey, I'd shoot it. Who cares about a score anyway as long as you are happy with the buck.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I love flinging arrows. I don't have a good year unless I burn through at least a dozen arrows. 100 yards is a good shot for a bow, isn't it? I do it all the time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> I love flinging arrows. I don't have a good year unless I burn through at least a dozen arrows. *100 yards is a good shot for a bow, isn't it? I do it all the time*.


Only if you hold high and pack a rosary with you. :wink:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

> by Riverrat77 on Mon Sep 08, 2008 10:02 am
> 
> flyfitch wrote:
> I love flinging arrows. I don't have a good year unless I burn through at least a dozen arrows. 100 yards is a good shot for a bow, isn't it? I do it all the time.
> ...


That's why they call them "hail Marys" right?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

60 yard head shots are ethical! Hold a little high and have a shicabob with an eye! _(O)_


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm...exactly why I don't post pics and stories. However, thanks for sharing and posting your pics. Always beware of the lurking "ethics police", Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Always beware of the lurking "ethics police"


Thats all this form is becoming any more. No more congrats,nice job,nice buck or bull. It just a bashing form and you are a bad hunter if you miss your first shoot ect ect ect so on. it geting realy borning any more.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Always beware of the lurking "ethics police"
> ...


Nice post dkhntrdstn !! 

Congrats to you're 1,531 post dkhntrdstn !! 

Relax brother, there's some good people on here. It's just a human nature thing.

Ya just gotta think more 'positive' !! :|


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Check out this post.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9528

I saw nothing but nice words for this young hunter.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


Thanks I didnt know I posted that much on here. :shock: 
Yes there are some awesome people on here and I have have had the oppernty to meet some of them. but there also a bunch of cry babies on here that do nothing but put people down and bicth about every thing that people do the way they hunt and so on. Yes I try to look past the bull crap and look at the positive stuff. But when they start bashing a kid on his friends deer is a little bs. Give the kid a break.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not only that dkhntrdstn, _most_ of _your _1,531 have been complimentary....I'm sure people appreciate that !!!

I do.....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Not only that dkhntrdstn, _most_ of _your _1,531 have been complimentary....I'm sure people appreciate that !!!
> 
> I do.....


Thanks I try to be.


----------

